
How to Compete Against Apple … and Win - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/how_to_compete_against_apple_..._and_win/
======
benologist
How to spam HN:

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=digiwizard>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=Semteksam>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jmartellaro>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=davethenerd>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=tanousjm>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mfiman>

